# Breeds similar to Siberian Husky, but without stamina?



## Roxas (Jul 14, 2012)

Hello  I'd like to describe my situation and would like you to please read it, before answering. I know some people might get offended for thinking i want a dog for beauty purposes.

Growing up and and up until about 5months ago, my best friend adopted huskies as a rescue home. When i was younger i was pretty scared of them, but was so captivated by their beauty. His dogs were always outside and were hardly inside. I would always stare or watch them whenever i was over. There was usually a group of friends at the house so while they were playing, i was watching. Always watching, but i was too scared to go out there. I thought they looked JUST like wolves to me and i thought they were just like them. Cunning, vicious and dangerous. Eventually, my friend got tired of my constant watching so he brought one inside, to my disagreement. I was absolutely terrified of this wolf-like thing walking towards me. I closed my eyes when he was inches a way and he just rubbed up against me, wanting to be petted. I reluctantly did so and was so surprised! I was so happy and exhilarated that i was petting this massive, thick furred, wolf-like creature! My friend told me his name was Beau and that he was the alpha.

Over the years i grew up, whenever i was at my best friend's, i'd ALWAYS be playing, playing, or just being next to beau. Whenever my friend and i would play games, he would be on his bed, and i would be on the floor with beau who let me use him as a pillow. Or when i'd take naps he'd be there next to me laying. I loved beau so much. He was like a the perfect companion for me. He was so cool with everything he did. He would never leave my side ever. So much love for this dog.

The years passed and eventually he succumbed to them. When beau passed, i was very sad for a very long time. I always knew i wanted a dog in my life, and ever since i met and lost beau, i've always wanted a husky.

That doesn't mean i'm coming in looking for a Beau-copy. Just i fell i love with Huskies. 
The reason i ask for a Siberian Husky physical similarity, is because i want something that LOOKS like them, but without the stamina.

I had been told by numerous people, that i shouldn't get a husky, because they need hours of exercise daily. And a large yard, which i don't know if i can provide. I'm moving next year and i don't know if the housing is gonna be an apartment or a house with a yard.

If it really is true that they need that much physical activity, I know i won't be able to give my husky the physical attention he needs on a daily basis. So i NEED a dog similar to that without the need for so much energy. I can do 1hour maybe a little more/daily. Or more on days that i have the time for. 

If it's NOT true or that it depends on whatever reasons, PLEASE tell me. Because my heart is set on these Magnificent creatures. Thanks!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Every dog needs an outlet for their energy. A small dog that looks similar to a Husky is an Alaskan Klee Kai, they're awesome dogs. But again they would need room to run, there's one poster here who has one (I forget her screen name). http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alaskan_Klee_Kai 
There are a lot of dogs that look like Huskies or Wolves: http://www.dogbreedworld.com/dogbreeds/wolflikebreeds.php
Obviously you have to do your research on them and see which one fits your lifestyle and if you can give them what they want. I just did a quick google search saying: dogs similar to wolves. You could do the same if you don't see what you like in that website. 

Oh and wolves aren't dangerous, vicious, or cunning to humans anyway. Huskies are cool though; good luck on your search!


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

Check out the Alaskan Klee Kai: http://www.akkaoa.org/apps/photos/

They have the looks of a Husky in a much smaller package. My only word of caution with this breed is that if you do get one, socialize, socialize, and socialize them some more. I've worked with several and not a single one has been fond of strangers.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Casper:



















Alaskan Klee Kai are pretty energetic as well, so if you go that route you'll need to be able to provide at least one hour-long walk per day or you might end up with a destructive, noisy monster! They don't require a big yard or hours of hard exercise every day, however. 

They come in three sizes -- toy, mini, and standard. Even the biggest size is only around 20lbs. I find the minis and standards tend to look more like a big husky, while the toys can have that apple head thing going on.

A note of caution, though: AKK are NOT miniature Sibes. They may look like Sibes, but their personality is very different (there's only a small bit of Siberian in their history; the breed was developed using mostly Alaskan husky, schipperke and American Eskimo). AKK are extremely reserved, sometimes extremely shy, with strangers. My Casper dislikes strangers even after tons of socialization and puppy classes. I love Cas, but I don't tend to recommend the breed to many people. This page discusses the temperament without sugarcoating it.

Honestly, I think you'd be better off going with a Sibe from a breeder, probably a show line, and probably a slightly older one who's known to be more mellow. It'd probably be cheaper, as well (AKK run $1500-$2200, usually).


----------



## EdDTS (May 30, 2012)

Most Siberian Huskies are high energy, but not all of them. If you are really dead set on getting a Siberian Husky, check out shelters and rescues with adult Huskies. There are plenty that are medium to low energy. 
I remember I had a client with a Siberian Husky, it was bouncing all over the walls inside the house,going crazy in the backyard, howling, your typical high-energy Husky, but after a 20 minute jog, the dog wanted to sleep. They told me he slept for the rest of the day, only waking up to eat, drink and toss the ball for a bit. They gave him that walk everyday and he was a relaxed, happy dog.
So there are lower energy Huskies around, just might have to spend a bit of time looking for one.


----------



## Roxas (Jul 14, 2012)

After reading your post, i literally did just that  
I don't know why i didn't think about looking into adopting a young dog. And i actually found one! This dog is specifically laid-back and leisurely, but enjoys physical activity. 

THANKS SO MUCH!!!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Honestly, after reading your story it sounds like you're pretty misinformed on the breed.

While I respect wanting a Siberian for their looks that is the absolute last reason you should ever look into getting any breed of dog. You have to look at the things that YOU can offer to the dog in terms of daily exercise and training, living environment, food and nutrition, mental stimulation and health care. Most importantly RESEARCH the facts of the breed.

First: They are NOT wolves. Not even wolf like. It is a very big misconception.

Siberians are a medium sized breed that was bred to pull light loads on sled over very long distances. Siberians are all about stamina - they had to be for what they were bred for. What you're referencing by "stamina" is really energy. While the Siberian Husky of today obviously isn't pulling a sled 75 miles a day anymore - they still require a great deal of exercise and stimulation to not be destructive or neurotic - the number one reasons why Siberians end up in shelters/rescues is because people get them for their looks and realize (very quickly) that they are too much.

Most Siberians are high energy (BUT as the exception to the rule any dog within any breed will have varying degrees of energy that aren't within the "generalizations" of the breed - dogs are very much individuals just like people). The MINIMUM exercise you can get with a Siberian is about an hour brisk walk (though really it doesn't do much for them). I took to biking my Siberian - she pulls in harness out in front of my bike and we do about 5 miles roughly if weather permits. But mental stimulation/exercise will tire any dog out more quickly than any physical exercise, especially a Siberian. People go hiking and use them as pack-dogs also (have the dog carry a pack with things to add weight).

(Getting an adult dog from a rescue is also a great idea - a way to give a dog a home, to get a Siberian, might not be as high energy/require as much exercise as a young adult)

As I said, I take my girl out on the bike for her to pull in harness, she helps when we mow the lawn by pulling the grass clippings in the wheelbarrow down to be dumped, she gets walked daily if weather permits, she gets multiple trips to the dog park a week, she get multiple training sessions a day and LOTS of toys to chew on as well as having some of her meals fed from a treat toy (mental stimulation).

Siberians are SMART. They're very stubborn, also. They are very "what's in it for me?" dogs. If you're looking for a biddable dog you won't often find it with a Siberian. They aren't dogs usually recommended for first time owners because they can be very difficult for someone who doesn't research the breed. They aren't dogs who are recommended to be off-leash (the majority of Siberians cannot be due to high prey drives). They are escape artists - they can't be left unattended (in the case you have a fenced in yard) because they WILL escape if given the chance. Many of them are "talkers" meaning they howl and woo all of the time (not really barking). They shed. My god - do they shed. Usually twice a year (spring/fall) they'll "blow coat" which is where they'll shed out all of their undercoat. Aside from the already daily brushing they require - during a coat blow you'll spend several hours (this isn't an exaggeration) a day brushing your dog for anywhere from 4-6 weeks.

People who have Siberians live for the breed. They are almost a passion for us. It is said that they own us and not the other way around. Because we love the breed so much - we make their needs and requirements priority and make them work. If that means (example) working graveyard shift and you get home and even though you're tired you know your dog needs his exercise - you take him to the dog to the park - many Siberian (many dog owners here would probably do it as well) owners will gladly do it.

I recommend going to www.itsahuskything.com - it's a great forum and a great source of information on Siberians (and there are some Malamute owners) with many great and knowledgeable owners. You can also send me a message here or there if you have other questions.


----------



## bgmacaw (May 5, 2012)

You might also want to check out the Alaskan Malamute if you don't mind going big. You can find some that are more laid back, especially as adults, but they do tend to have a reasonably high energy level as long as it isn't too hot outside.

Here's one that lived next door to us where we used to live. He was very sweet, well behaved and laid back although mostly ignored by his owners. He would visit with us to get some attention whenever they let him roam free, which they shouldn't have done.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Something else to think about is that Siberian Huskies (malamutes as well) are also on many home owner insurance ban list and apartment rental ban lists. Meaning if you own a Siberian it can be extremely hard to find a place to live. Which is important since you said you'll be moving.


----------



## Roxas (Jul 14, 2012)

Niraya said:


> Honestly, after reading your story it sounds like you're pretty misinformed on the breed.
> 
> While I respect wanting a Siberian for their looks that is the absolute last reason you should ever look into getting any breed of dog. You have to look at the things that YOU can offer to the dog in terms of daily exercise and training, living environment, food and nutrition, mental stimulation and health care. Most importantly RESEARCH the facts of the breed.
> 
> First: They are NOT wolves. Not even wolf like. It is a very big misconception




First :: I said that i wanted to describe my story, BECAUSE people would THINK that i want to adopt a husky because of the looks. The point of the story to negate any superficial misunderstanding on the reader's part.

Second :: When i said wolf-like, i meant in appearance. I was also a quite young when i made this distinction. 

Third :: I never said that they were wolves, just "like" and they ACTUALLY kinda look like wolves. Maybe not ALL wolves, but some. And not exactly, but similarly. Also, I have read in many articles the many traits, especially behaviorally that compare them to wolves. 

"The Siberian Husky has been described as a behavioral representative of the domestic dog's forebear, the wolf, exhibiting a wide range of its ancestors' behavior" - Wiki - Siberian Huskies

Just because i said wolf like, does not mean i believe that they were running around in packs hunting other creatures in winter forests. 

I don't think i was very misinformed at all, nor does it seem to me like my short anecdote made me sound rather ignorant to what Huskies really are like. I guess, everything i experienced over the years with Beau and the rest of the Siberian Huskies (Which wasn't necessarily a whole lot, nor was any of what i believed them to be even said in the story. Other than what i PERCEIVED them to be, BEFORE i got to actually see what they were like.) must have been superficial or a rare incident where ALL those dogs were just different from real huskies.

I didn't mean to sound rude, but i was somewhat offended by your comment, because it sounded rather condescending.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

My stating that they aren't wolves or even look like wolves was a reinforcement. You used "wolf-like" a lot and it is a HUGE misconception that they are wolf-like.

I never said you were ignorant. I said you were misinformed. You said you wanted the because they are "wolf-like" and beautiful. Implying you want the breed for the LOOKS but not the work (even though you said you want to be understood you don't just want them for the looks?) 



> The reason i ask for a Siberian Husky physical similarity, is because i want something that LOOKS like them, but without the stamina.





> I had been told by numerous people, that i shouldn't get a husky, because they need hours of exercise daily. And a large yard, which i don't know if i can provide. I'm moving next year and i don't know if the housing is gonna be an apartment or a house with a yard.


Again. You were told by people they need "hours" of exercise daily. My dog gets away with 1-2 hours daily, sometimes every other day, sometimes three days or more depending on the weather. If that was the case I would have never been able to get a Siberian but I did my own research and decided I could make it work depending on the individual dog.



> "The Siberian Husky has been described as a behavioral representative of the domestic dog's forebear, the wolf, exhibiting a wide range of its ancestors' behavior" - Wiki - Siberian Huskies


I find that to be not entirely accurate - to be truthful. Since many breeds of dog exhibit these behaviors. 


> The characteristic temperament of the Siberian Husky is friendly and gentle, but also alert and outgoing. He does not display the possessive qualities of the guard dog, nor is he overly suspicious of strangers or aggressive with other dogs. Some measure of reserve and dignity may be expected in the mature dog. His intelligence, tractability, and eager disposition make him an agreeable companion and willing worker.


From the Siberian standard - actually doesn't sound much like a wolf to me other than being alert.
But - since you only took away my dispelling rumors and misconceptions of the breed as me picking on you (or however you took that) then you are well on your way. Good luck with your dog.


----------



## PawsofLoveTX (May 15, 2012)

Roxas said:


> "The Siberian Husky has been described as a behavioral representative of the domestic dog's forebear, the wolf, exhibiting a wide range of its ancestors' behavior" - Wiki - Siberian Huskies


Using a wiki to prove your point. BONUS POINTS!


----------



## Roxas (Jul 14, 2012)

You stated that they were "Not even Wolf life". 
I simply used the quote from wiki to counter that argument. 

And what i took as you "picking on me" was how your post was written. It read like you were writing to a child, or to someone who obviously didn't know what they were talking about. Also the sudden bold or full-capitalization of words and the "First" bulleting also give it a condescending tone. 

Maybe you should re-read your first post, or imagine someone had wrote that to you. I think you would have found that offensive as well.

I also stated that i wanted a breed of similar physical appearance to Siberian Huskies, was because of my past experience with my dogs friend. And since i stated that it might not be best i adopt a breed with such energy, i made this thread to find a breed that looks like a husky "BECAUSE OF BEAU" I'm looking for the closest thing to a Siberian Husky as i can, and what better way is through physical appearance. 

You then pegged me with insufficient knowledge of dog care without even asking whether or not i had any. 

Which in fact i do. We too had a dog. A pure-pred dog named, "Cosmo". Which i liked, but the dog was not right for me. Physically OR behaviorally.

Also, i stated somewhere towards the end or near the start of the end, that i can offer and hour or a little more for exercise. That sounds to me like it could be 1-2hours or close to that. WHich is what you said you give your dog. 

You should read your replies/comments to people, because whether or not you meant to be, that is how it came off.

I do not want to continue this argument. So i apologize for my comments. Okay?


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Actually the entire point of the post was to make prominent points about the breed that are known to be mostly true, dispel misconceptions you may or may not have had and to show you points of the breed that if you WANT a Siberian these are things you will most likely come into contact with and so you could then MAKE having a Siberian work. But instead of learning about the breed through my post so that you could MAYBE get one instead of one that just looked like it - you choose to pick out parts that you didn't agree with or felt that I was "picking on you".

I pegged you with misinformation about -my- breed of choice because you didn't show any knowledge about them and didn't offer any knowledge about your previous dog ownership. You left it open to interpretation.

I'm sorry you felt I was lecturing you but just because YOU took it that way without looking at how someone else might have meant it does not mean it's the only way. the internet and interpretation of things on the internet is a funny place. No need to apologize for anything it's done and over with.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

My sibe is called a wolf almost on a daily basis. God knows why.
My aunt bred them and I was always around hers. They seemed pretty mellow but what I didn't realize was they were old and accustomed to being kept in small kennels at all hours with very little exercise. When I was younger, I wanted a Sibe because they 'looked like wolves'. 
And I leapt into one. lordy mercy, where's the rewind button?
Don't get me wrong, I love my dog, but the escaping is a DAILY thing. The first time I took her to a large park where she could just run and run, she spent the ENTIRE time we were there walking the perimeter to find the gates, and once she found them she spent the rest of the time trying to figure out how to open the latch and get out. 
She gets 2 hours of exercise minimum and if she doesn't get it, you know it.
She's very, very loud and has to be heavily supervised around my cat, because, given the chance, she'd eat him. 
Her hobbies include climbing, digging, finding filth to trot through on jogs and humping strange dogs. 
She's very intelligent. She's a problem solver and if I don't keep her entertained, she'll make her own entertainment. 

I know you've said you've found a dog, but I'm going to say this anyway.
It DOES sound like you love huskies for their looks or you wouldn't be looking into getting a dog which LOOKS similar to them. Beautiful as they may be, Siberians aren't just beautiful. There is no dog like the Siberian Husky. 
Please make sure you deeply inform yourself and that you have the time to devote yourself to this dog. Every dog needs daily exercise and stimulation, training and companionship and every dog is an individual.


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

I also wanted to put a mention in here about the tremendous amount of shedding Huskies do.

I've owned Rough Collies and Border Collies and German Shepherd mixes . . . but none had shedding that could touch my Huskies. 

That doesn't bother me much . . . but I know that I've seen Huskies turned back into rescue because of this very factor.

With regard to exercise mine was an Alaskan Husky and absolutely needed her cycling time as a younger dog . . . and we didn't get her until she was a bit over two. She could miss a day, but usually not two in a row. I cannot say she was biddable, but was not overly independent either . . . an absolutely wonderful dog but she was work as well.

SOB


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

What kind of purebred dog did you have before, and what traits made him unsuitable for your household? Mayybe knowing that will help others make breed suggestions.


----------



## Roxas (Jul 14, 2012)

He was a Lhasa Apso. He was a nice dog. But whenever we would play, he wouldn't bring the toy back. He was pretty stubborn. He was really small, of course, and he wasn't much fun for agility fun. I'd run with the sibes and they'd always outrun me I. The yard and it'd chases out in the sun and I loved it. Things that I could do with them I couldn't do with Cosmo or he was unwilling to. And when he barked, it was at anything and his bark was a yap. Which I wasn't exactly fond of. As for the Sibes, they wouldn't bark at anything, ever. 
But at night when the neighbors dog was out they'd howl like crazy. It was def loud, but when I would stay the night, I put up with it. For Me it was a white noise kinda thing. I knew they'd be outside and if something happened I'd know. Perhaps my experience was rare in this situation and Siberian huskies really aren't what they seemed to be In my experiences.

Whenever I would was Beau, Odyssey, and Nikko. The sibes, they would always play with me. Odyssey was the female and she seemed to be the boss next to beau lol whenever the other animals got attacked, odyssey would be the one to instigate. I saw it happen myself when a chicken managed to get out of the coop. They all saw it and odyssey reacted first, then she started digging to get into the coop itself, but I stopped her. I brought them inside and called my friend downstairs and we filled the part dug and reapplied part of the wire. 

Other than that, I took the time to brush their fur durin the summer months. I loved those huskies. Just beau was someone who I had affinity for... If you choose to take my love for them as a superficial one. Then you can think what you want. Perhaps it was their Beauty that INITIALLY attracted me to them, but past that moment when I got to let beau it was all the memories I had with them that makes me want one today. Im not out here asking for your opinion on my attraction to them, and quite frankly I don't care. I'm not here to be judged, I'm here to have my question answered. 

And thank you to anyone who already gave their advice and response.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

If you thought a Lhasa was stubborn. . .!

Anyway, do consider that the dogs you knew were trained adults, living in a group situation. Very different from you getting a puppy that's the only dog in the home. All puppies are horrid, so unless you get an already trained adult, there's a ton of frustration right there. And when YOU have to do all the work, it's very different from visiting somebody else's dogs.

Huskies tend to be quite noisy. . .not barking, usually, but howling and "talking" and just in general being loud. Which you thought was great when you were a kid, but what will your neighbors think? In general, urban/suburban neighbors don't think that a Husky howling all night is "white noise". 

It's wonderful to have our childhood memories. But most of the time, when we try to recreate them as adults, we find that it's just not the same. At all.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Huskies do tend to be quiet noisy. And stubborn. I'd really suggest looking at volunteering at a shelter or rescue and spending lots of time around different breeds. Perceptions of dogs change as you get older. I grew up with a German Shepherd and thought I'd for sure have one as an adult and looked into one as my first dog. I can definitely say these days I'm not going to get a German shepherd. They don't fit what I want and like in dogs now very well.

I have to comment on this:



> He was a Lhasa Apso. He was a nice dog. But whenever we would play, he wouldn't bring the toy back. He was pretty stubborn. He was really small, of course, and he wasn't much fun for agility fun.


Small dogs can be GREAT agility dogs! There are several small breeds that really rock at agility. In fact, I would say agility tends to be best geared for small to medium dogs. 

Sibes aren't traditionally an 'agility breed' although I see them around trials now and again, there was one at the last trial I was at. I know there's a member here that does agility with their sibes and my trainer started agility with her malamutes (and then moved to more biddable dogs like belgians and border collies). But the northern breeds aren't out there in droves mainly because they're not that biddable and their independence/high prey drive can often work against you when you take that leash off to run. I'm not saying it can't be done but you mentioned a good agility dog and sibes are probably going to be a lot more work to train in agility than most breeds.


----------



## The Feather Duster (Apr 14, 2010)

Something to ponder is that Niraya wasn't talking down to you or lecturing you. She was simply sharing her extensive knowledge of the breed with you in what I thought was a polite and civil way.

I agree that huskies are gorgeous dogs. I love their looks. Still, I wouldn't own one because I simply can't meet their needs at this point in my life.

If you honestly can, then good on you.

Really, good intentions were meant in this thread by all who posted.


----------



## Roxas (Jul 14, 2012)

I never thought about volunteering at a shelter. That's a good idea. Thanks so much for your advice as insight! This and the post earlier were the answers weren't the answers that I was initially lookin for, but they answered the issue I have.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I thought you found a rescue and adopted one. Pls post pix!!! 

Something that folks have only hinted at... They tend to breed by cloning in the summer... I watched someone 'ripping' handfuls of fur from a prostrate husky, who seemed oblivious. When they finished 30 min. later, there was enough fur for another dog... I gather that a husky can blow 2 or 3 dogs worth of fur ....


----------



## Roxas (Jul 14, 2012)

Me? 
No no no! XD lol 
I found one, but I have yet to adopt him! I'm gonna take the advice given to me and have some time with him and other dogs to see how much of a fit he is


----------



## odiesmom (May 31, 2007)

I would check into retired huskies ( sleddogs ) older dogs that are mellow and need a forever retirement home..... also the Alaskan Klee Kai , as a couple others have mentioned, is a mini huskie type dog. I knew the lady years ago that started this breed in the 70s and 80s in Wasilla Alaska. They are still a rare breed, not cheap or easy to find. I also love the american eskimo dog, beautiful dogs there .YOu can also find some pretty mellow siberian huskies and/or malamutes. Beware ... these breeds have a tendancy to want to run ( its in thier blood ) so a fenced yard is almost a must and alot of running/walking the dog. They can also be great for bikejoring or skiijoring .I know they have rescue programs up here in Alaska where they will ship the dogs out of state too !!

I will happily send you Wolfy the sibe that lives across the street and likes to come bark at my front door at 6 am to ask if Lucifer my lab can come out to play !


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

malamute!! maggie is the calmest lazy dog you ever met. A lot of malamutes are! We hold have labeled them as "old dogs" maggie does have her times she will be hyper but most of the time she will just lay around!! So you got a sibe?


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

I've never understood how people think wolves and huskies look alike

Pure blooded husky









my high content wolfdog









Neither look remotely the same at all


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

I never thought they look the same either..


----------



## Roxas (Jul 14, 2012)

Oh! Beau looke just like the wolf on the bottom of the pic. Does that mean he wasn't a pure-bred? Well not exactly, the the fur pattern and color yeah.


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

I don't think I have ever seen a pure bred husky that looks like that wolfie. The colors maybe just maybe but the look of it no. Not saying its not possible, but I have never heard or seen that. Since your moving to Sacramento, I hope your not getting an apartment because huskies and malamutes are on a ton of lists. Also there is a sled dog rescue near Sacramento, and a malamute rescue.


----------



## Roxas (Jul 14, 2012)

Really? :/ that sucks....

But I suppose going to work and raising a husky would be too much. And it wouldn't be fair for him. 
I wouldn't mind volunteering at these rescue buildings


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

Actually I don't know now because I am moving to colorado. This is why I own a malamute, they tend to be more laid back and I calm then a husky. Though they are move stubborn than most breeds still. Maggie could careless about going for a walk! lol

When your ready for a dog go to peoplewithpets.com maybe you can find an apartment that will allow mals or huskies if that is your desire or get a klee kai like people said before!


----------



## melundie (Aug 2, 2011)

Oooh, try this:










The look of a Siberian without all those pesky exercise needs.


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

hahaha!!! ya perfect husky for everyone!


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

I understand how you feel, I think Huskies are beautiful dogs, I always have, but they don't fit my lifestyle and I doubt they ever will. If you like the wolfy look, I would check out some shelters. There are mixed breeds out there that are wolfier looking than huskies and might have the temperament you are looking for.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

malamutelove said:


> When your ready for a dog go to peoplewithpets.com maybe you can find an apartment that will allow mals or huskies if that is your desire or get a klee kai like people said before!


You guys need to stop telling people who couldn't handle a husky to get a Klee Kai.  They are no easier! In fact, their temperament makes them much more difficult in some ways. I mean, even the breed standard says:



> His loyalty and alertness make the Alaskan Klee Kai an excellent watchdog, who may be territorial despite his small size. While affectionate with family members, the Alaskan Klee Kai is reserved and cautious with strangers and in unfamiliar situations.


That is not the calm, friendly dog the OP wants. AKK are a smaller version of the Alaskan husky, with only a bit of Siberian plus Schipperke and American Eskimo in their heritage. Although they look more like a sibe, their personality seems to be closer to the eskie than anything... and they have the husky energy (albeit on a smaller scale), prey drive, escape artist tendencies, talkativeness, etc. Casper _is_ fairly affectionate with me, but not to the point where he wants to be in my lap or anything. He's much more standoffish than my papillon.


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

Roxas said:


> Oh! Beau looke just like the wolf on the bottom of the pic. Does that mean he wasn't a pure-bred? Well not exactly, the the fur pattern and color yeah.


She's not a wolf, shes a wolfdog. Do you have any pics of Beau? I'm seriously doubting he looked like her.

Now maybe like some of these animals. Which are pure blooded huskies http://www.huskycolors.com/wolf.html


----------



## malamutelove (Dec 6, 2010)

Regards to a post about AKK. I wasn't saying to get them because of the temperament. I was thinking more because of BSL lists where the OP will be living. You told me a while go the temperament and decided AKK aren't for me!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I remember.  I just think we should refrain from suggesting breeds to the OP based on looks or whether or not they're banned from rentals. Exercise level, temperament, noise level, all of that is more important. I don't think most nordic breeds would be a good fit for the OP... although they should keep an eye on shelters and rescues, because a calm, wolfy-looking dog could possibly come along at some point! An older dog, rather than a puppy, would probably be better, too.


----------



## odiesmom (May 31, 2007)

Crantastic said:


> You guys need to stop telling people who couldn't handle a husky to get a Klee Kai.  They are no easier! In fact, their temperament makes them much more difficult in some ways. I mean, even the breed standard says:
> 
> 
> 
> That is not the calm, friendly dog the OP wants. AKK are a smaller version of the Alaskan husky, with only a bit of Siberian plus Schipperke and American Eskimo in their heritage. Although they look more like a sibe, their personality seems to be closer to the eskie than anything... and they have the husky energy (albeit on a smaller scale), prey drive, escape artist tendencies, talkativeness, etc. Casper _is_ fairly affectionate with me, but not to the point where he wants to be in my lap or anything. He's much more standoffish than my papillon.


Thankyou for expounding on the Klee Kaia breed. It is still so new there is not alot known about it. Its on my bucket list to own a AKK one day !!!


----------



## jenz (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi Roxy,

Have you looked at Keeshonds? (Or is the plural "Keeshonden"? I forget). They have that rugged wolfy-look but from what I understand are a MUCH easier breed. From what I understand, they are great apartment dogs, need much less exercise than a husky, are a bit more biddable/less apt to get into trouble.  They might be a nice compromise for you!

Jen


----------

